# KomaFlex-S SLR Medium Format



## alexkerhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is my latest acquisition. a komaflex-s SLR for medium format film.

This is the coolest camera I have ever seen!


----------



## compur (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, it's a cool camera.  It uses 127 film which is still available.


----------



## alexkerhead (Jul 28, 2008)

Might actually give it a roll(no pun intended ). It is the only slr 127 camera model known to exist!


----------



## compur (Jul 28, 2008)

Not the only one but there were very few.  The early Exakta models were
also 127 SLRs.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice example of a Komaflex. A keeper! Congrats.


----------

